# Para P14 Limited



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Found a $600 holster at the gun show today. Went to get a cheap IWB for my P6 and ended up with this.








[/URL][/IMG]

Don't get between a Marine and his whiskey, especially when he's got a .45.

Will get to the range this week and get a report in. Why don't we have a forum for Para-Ordnance? I will ponder this as I say goodbye, oh yeah, never did find a holster.:supz:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking pistol you picked up there Mr.Jimmy. We'll be waiting on that range report. Good luck with it.


----------

